# Strait-flex Butt-tape



## Tradesman

Saw an ad for a free sample of Butt-tape from Strait-flex recently. I'm a sucker for something free, and have nothing but good to say about Strait-flex, so I ordered a roll. It came just in time for a little job rocking over a kitchen ceiling. Very tight quarters, so had to use all 8-footers in long kitchen= lots of butts. Definitely like the product!:thumbup:


Low profile
Don't have to mud over it, just over flanges
Stronger than paper or mesh
Very easy to get a butt as flat as possible without back-blocking (which wasn't an option on this job).


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tradesman said:


> Saw an ad for a free sample of Butt-tape from Strait-flex recently. I'm a sucker for something free, and have nothing but good to say about Strait-flex, so I ordered a roll. It came just in time for a little job rocking over a kitchen ceiling. Very tight quarters, so had to use all 8-footers in long kitchen= lots of butts. Definitely like the product!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Low profile
> Don't have to mud over it, just over flanges
> Stronger than paper or mesh
> Very easy to get a butt as flat as possible without back-blocking (which wasn't an option on this job).


Looks like they tested it out on their Butt buster:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Butt tape?? Butt busters??? WTF.


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Looks like they tested it out on their Butt buster:whistling2:
> 
> Strait-Flex Butt-Tape breaks gypsum board on Butt-Buster Test! - YouTube


Hey thats the type of machine Gaz needed.


----------



## gazman

I will haveto tell the missus I need a but buster


----------



## SlimPickins

gazman said:


> I will haveto tell the missus I need a but buster


If we could find a consumer version of this there would be a lot of happy men out there, as long as it has a persuasion mode:whistling2:


----------



## drywall guy158

Tradesman said:


> Saw an ad for a free sample of Butt-tape from Strait-flex recently. I'm a sucker for something free, and have nothing but good to say about Strait-flex, so I ordered a roll. It came just in time for a little job rocking over a kitchen ceiling. Very tight quarters, so had to use all 8-footers in long kitchen= lots of butts. Definitely like the product!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Low profile
> Don't have to mud over it, just over flanges
> Stronger than paper or mesh
> Very easy to get a butt as flat as possible without back-blocking (which wasn't an option on this job).


 
i called in for a roll also a few weeks ago, i was going to try it on the job i'm doing now but chickened out.....hate trying new things like that and end up getting a call back !! i'll wait to hear more before i try it........:whistling2:


----------



## spacklinfool

was waiting on a sample and still waiting, maybe the product failed and they discontinued it..Still waiting for sample..


----------



## Perkcon

SlimPickins said:


> If we could find a consumer version of this there would be a lot of happy men out there, as long as it has a persuasion mode:whistling2:


Honey the girls in the moves look like they are having sooo much fun. Ya that line doesn't work either.


----------



## spacklinfool

Just got my sample, and am trying it out tomorrow! thanks for sending..I will let you know how the butts come out..


----------



## DEKARSKE

So how did those butts come out?

Any call backs?


----------



## Pytlik

another video....

http://www.toolpro.com/ToolPro/shopexd.asp?id=2071


----------



## spacklinfool

DEKARSKE said:


> So how did those butts come out?
> 
> Any call backs?


no call backs, however you need to fill on both sides just like a regular butt..having the beams power planed prior to rocking would be best..


----------



## Pytlik

I did a test this week..

its sucked big time !!! I had to pay almost $20 :blink:

I did not pre-fill the butts, and the day after I could see shrinkage in the middle of the paper, so had to coat the middle twice.

- Same use of materials. ( had to coat all over the butt-tape )
- More expensive than paper...










difficult to see on this picture, but pre-filled butts required !


----------



## dieselman350

A good finisher prefills all butts and flats always


----------



## Mudslinger

Pytlik said:


> I did a test this week..
> 
> its sucked big time !!! I had to pay almost $20 :blink:
> 
> I did not pre-fill the butts, and the day after I could see shrinkage in the middle of the paper, so had to coat the middle twice.
> 
> - Same use of materials. ( had to coat all over the butt-tape )
> - More expensive than paper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> difficult to see on this picture, but pre-filled butts required !


I got a foot long sample in a box of Mid flex 300. V'ed out a header on the back side of closet, and taped it with no pre-fill to see how it would work. Mine turned out fine(stopped by and checked it 2 weeks later), but I could never see using it on a whole house.


----------



## moore

dieselman350 said:


> A good finisher prefills all butts and flats always


 With the TRASH they make these days !!! _ Have no choice..

National / USG / CertainTeed L/W Boards ...All Trash!_


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> With the TRASH they make these days !!! Have no choice..
> 
> National / USG / CertainTeed L/W Boards ...All Trash!


It's garbage l/w crap. You have to baby the corners and if the board gets a little wet it snaps as soon as you pick it up. I wonder what the long term Effects will be?


----------



## Mudslinger

Mr.Brightstar said:


> It's garbage l/w crap. You have to baby the corners and if the board gets a little wet it snaps as soon as you pick it up. I wonder what the long term Effects will be?


It's built in obsolescence, I think they want it to fall apart down the road. Just think of it as a vehicle rusting sure they can combat it, but they don't want to.


----------



## Mudslinger

moore said:


> With the TRASH they make these days !!! _ Have no choice..
> 
> National / USG / CertainTeed L/W Boards ...All Trash!_


_

I'm pre-filling myself into the poor house. I keep trying to get away from doing every joint, but I can't._


----------



## moore

Mudslinger said:


> I'm pre-filling myself into the poor house. I keep trying to get away from doing every joint, but I can't.


 I'm going on 29 years in this trade. I would give my left nut to just walk into a house and start putting on the tape coat without cutting back factory butts /pre-filling EVERYTHING...Knife checking to see how bad this batch of trash is going to be... I've tried every brand the supplies here have to offer...It aint like it use to be!!!
15 - 20 years ago ...I never bitched about the board!


----------



## moore

I've searched ..but can't find a close up of the SF butt tape..:blink:


----------



## Mudslinger

It's made like midflex but without a crease, and a thick paper/cardboard type backer instead of the pvc. It was no problem cutting it with my 6", no snips needed on my sample.


----------



## machinemud

Just receive my sample today , i will give it a try friday but it doesn't seem like the next big thing ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

machinemud said:


> Just receive my sample today , i will give it a try friday but it doesn't seem like the next big thing ...


Gross









Did they send you that Habs picture too









I modified the pic for you machine, to make it look more realistic:thumbup:


----------



## machinemud

2buckcanuck said:


> Gross
> 
> Did they send you that Habs picture too
> 
> I modified the pic for you machine, to make it look more realistic:thumbup:


Ha ha ha ! No its my kid place mat ! I had it since i was young ,
its from mc donald's when the habs move from the forum to the molson center.


----------



## thefinisher

Don't really get the concept of the butt tape. It is thicker than regular tape correct? Wouldn't that make it more humped, thus making it an even more pain to finish out?


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Don't really get the concept of the butt tape. It is thicker than regular tape correct? Wouldn't that make it more humped, thus making it an even more pain to finish out?


 I was thinking the same thing:blink:


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> I was thinking the same thing:blink:


My butt joints already end up being 3-4 foot wide so a thicker tape just doesn't make much sense


----------



## 2buckcanuck

thefinisher said:


> Don't really get the concept of the butt tape. It is thicker than regular tape correct? Wouldn't that make it more humped, thus making it an even more pain to finish out?





moore said:


> I was thinking the same thing:blink:










hey you two, quit getting a long.......

It's more entertaining for the rest of us







, when you two argue


----------



## thefinisher

2buckcanuck said:


> hey you two, quit getting a long.......
> 
> It's more entertaining for the rest of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , when you two argue


 
Hey I left a pro mexican comment in another thread so that should spark some interest in Moore :whistling2:


----------



## straitflex

Have you received the samples we've sent? You can also reach us by calling 636.300.1411 or http://www.straitflex.com/contactus.php for more info.
Thanks


----------

